# update on a few of my exotics old and new pic heavy



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

first up my new asian palm civets... both
























my son with the young female
















me with the male (he abit older from differant litter hence size differance)








me with the female








me with the female sleeping on my shoulder

































































hope you like the pictures they are fantactic doing really well with everyone


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wooow! Never heard or seen of them before but they are gorgeous!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I squeeled with excitment and then cried with jelousy. I love them!!!! :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

now for the older ones my fav exotic of mine my raccoon dogs now 1years 4 months ish old still fantacticly friendly to me/family but they now go for my female dog (bullmastiff cross) while they still get on with my larger dog rottweiler. heres some pics:
me stroking female funny pic lol








the male walking around








both in the living room








sadly the dog behind the door is the one they attack (bigger than them but they dont care)
















thinking about the fish (food lol) again








female checking the garden








me holding the female (coco) shes much lighter than the male lol








me holding the male (taz)


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Trootle said:


> Wooow! Never heard or seen of them before but they are gorgeous!!!!!! :flrt:


thanks they are wonderfull



em_40 said:


> I squeeled with excitment and then cried with jelousy. I love them!!!! :flrt:


:lol2: been waiting for these for a year myself


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> thanks they are wonderfull
> 
> 
> :lol2: been waiting for these for a year myself


I've been wanting either palm civets or genets for a year or two but can't really in rented accomodation. Bet it feels brill to finally have them with you after waiting so long though. 

Wow, your raccoon dogs are amazing too... Do you have an outdoor enclosure for them? Or are they free roaming the house? (same Q regarding the civets too  )


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

em_40 said:


> I've been wanting either palm civets or genets for a year or two but can't really in rented accomodation. Bet it feels brill to finally have them with you after waiting so long though.
> 
> Wow, your raccoon dogs are amazing too... Do you have an outdoor enclosure for them? Or are they free roaming the house? (same Q regarding the civets too  )


the civets are to young really so just sleep in a large box at night and in the day they are out and about but spend most of it sleeping on our washing lol. though i have a outdoor enclosure ready for them when there older if they need it. with the raccoon dogs they have a outdoor enclosure but free room the garden all day and the house for parts of the day but i have to put my bullmastiff cross away in the garden as they attack her with FORCE. my downstairs has been redone in order to hide all cables out of reach of pets / kids lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> now for the older ones my fav exotic of mine my raccoon dogs now 1years 4 months ish old still fantacticly friendly to me/family but they now go for my female dog (bullmastiff cross) while they still get on with my larger dog rottweiler. heres some pics:



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I adore these guys so much. :flrt::flrt: What kind of basic care do they need?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> the civets are to young really so just sleep in a large box at night and in the day they are out and about but spend most of it sleeping on our washing lol. though i have a outdoor enclosure ready for them when there older if they need it. with the raccoon dogs they have a outdoor enclosure but free room the garden all day and the house for parts of the day but i have to put my bullmastiff cross away in the garden as they attack her with FORCE. my downstairs has been redone in order to hide all cables out of reach of pets / kids lol


Aww, I see (bet they look realy cute cured up n the washing, hehe)... Shame they (raccoon dogs) attack the bullmastiff, but nice for them all to have so much free roam and space 
Look forward to updates as they grow


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, very unusual and beautiful animals! Did you get the raccoon dogs when they were young?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, I adore these guys so much. :flrt::flrt: What kind of basic care do they need?


well depends what you mean really. i feed mine a mix of meats including but not limited to chicken, chicks, rats, beef mince, slices of meet of meat i dont want to eat eg duck legs :lol2: this is also mixed with fruit and veg like strawberrys, bananas, apple, carrots so on, they also have a dry dog food aswell but they always eat the meat before anything else offered. of course fresh water must always be there to drink. they need no heating so on but if live outside of course a secure enclosure or garden with somewere to go to keep out of the rain/cold eg dog kennel (mine have a brick build one attached to a large run but only really in it overnight) hope this helps any other info just ask if i can help i will.



Amazonia said:


> Wow, very unusual and beautiful animals! Did you get the raccoon dogs when they were young?


yes i have had the female from 6wks old (weaning stage) the male i got at 9wks old he was also hand reared. raised them together and interact with them both everyday (well partner does).


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> now for the older ones my fav exotic of mine my raccoon dogs now 1years 4 months ish old still fantacticly friendly to me/family but they now go for my female dog (bullmastiff cross) while they still get on with my larger dog rottweiler. heres some pics:
> me stroking female funny pic lol
> image
> the male walking around
> ...


Cheeky critter having a sly sniff in the last pic! :lol2: Fab animals mate.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Aw what gorgeous critters! I absolutely love your civets, they're beautiful! how big will they get?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky critter having a sly sniff in the last pic! :lol2: Fab animals mate.


yer they always go for the cord on my trousers when im holding the other :lol2:



Nell said:


> Aw what gorgeous critters! I absolutely love your civets, they're beautiful! how big will they get?


around 50cm head/body length and almost the same again in tail, similar to the raccoon dogs but with a longer tail. they should weight around 3-5kg full grown


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

*praire dogs and richardson's ground squirrels*

heres some of my prairie dogs and richardson's ground squirrels dont take main of these as very shy of camera worse if flash used.
the male he is very shy and gets scaired very easyly bless him








female have a higher look around see if the dogs are around hehe








female checking the other side








checking the dog food bin.








now its safe females nicking the dog food








male rgs eating pear and smiling








the pair checking out the dog food








female steeling the dog food she the prairie dogs trying it so thought it would eat it too


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> well depends what you mean really. i feed mine a mix of meats including but not limited to chicken, chicks, rats, beef mince, slices of meet of meat i dont want to eat eg duck legs :lol2: this is also mixed with fruit and veg like strawberrys, bananas, apple, carrots so on, they also have a dry dog food aswell but they always eat the meat before anything else offered. of course fresh water must always be there to drink. they need no heating so on but if live outside of course a secure enclosure or garden with somewere to go to keep out of the rain/cold eg dog kennel (mine have a brick build one attached to a large run but only really in it overnight) hope this helps any other info just ask if i can help i will


That's great, thanks.  Would love a couple of these way, way into the future, surprisingly few keepers about in comparison to raccoons and skunks, though. They appear to have taken over the exotics trade. :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> That's great, thanks.  Would love a couple of these way, way into the future, surprisingly few keepers about in comparison to raccoons and skunks, though. They appear to have taken over the exotics trade. :lol2:


very true i used to keep raccoons though mine came to me as adults and NEVER tamed down. i am supriced how many people keep raccoons and skunks though i think now you cant desent them there numbers will fall alot, both make good "pets" if time is spend while young for the right person.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning palm civets. In rental accomodation myself so waiting for future small spotted genets. Sigh!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Fantastic photos! Your little civets are adorable! Always admired them. As for raccoon dogs, I think they're brilliant animals, though funnily enough I head about another RD attacking dogs it grew up around... are they territorial? Does anyone have any idea as to why they do it?
Awwww... RGS are always cute/comical little creatures! Fun pics of your pair!

Skunks are popular because they're AWESOME! hehe. But I like your animals a lot too! : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> Fantastic photos! Your little civets are adorable! Always admired them. As for raccoon dogs, I think they're brilliant animals, though funnily enough I head about another RD attacking dogs it grew up around... are they territorial? Does anyone have any idea as to why they do it?
> Awwww... RGS are always cute/comical little creatures! Fun pics of your pair!
> 
> Skunks are popular because they're AWESOME! hehe. But I like your animals a lot too! : victory:


thanks :blush:
im not really sure why they attack my female dog as its huge compaired to them but they still go for it in the garden/house which is more the dogs place than theres, they dont bother my larger rottweiler seem nervous of him, cats and ANY other animal smaller than them seems to be far game (food) they are always trying to get next doors cat of the fence (course they cant) but as for my other dog it cant be for food as shes 2s there size but a big softy luckly for them (at the time)


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I read that about not being good with smaller animals. Not surprising considering they're omnivores. It is weird about them attacking your Bullmastiff, a shame too that she has to be excluded when your RDs come into the house. (

Still, they are fantastic looking animals! I love the first pic where you're petting Coco, she looks like a wolfie. haha.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

*civet video*

‪my Asian Palm Civets (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus)‬‏ - YouTube

little video show the civets running around the house its abit dark at times camera is not good without daylight for some reason.


----------

